# Reversing Camera- How to keep it on.



## Grockel

I've changed my MH to an Autocruise Startrail from the Bessacarr E560, almost the same van, still Swift group!
We tow a car and Mrs G likes to check the car is still behind us on route but the camera only comes on when reverse gear is selected. The Blaupunkt Lucca 5.3 is used as the monitor screen.
Does anyone know a tweak please?
Cheers G


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Usually, these cameras are powered from the reversing light circuit so they come on whenever you select reverse gear.
If you provide +ve power to the camera you should get it to come on. The other issue is wether they have taken the same power source to the screen via a different wire. If they have you will need to supply that too. I should be very surprised if this were the case.
Good luck
Patrick


----------



## wakk44

I concur with Patrick,mine is wired up that way for the same reason,keeping an eye on the towcar.It is wired to a permanent live rather than the reversing light feed.

I can switch the reversing camera off on the front of the unit when solo driving.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Grockel said:


> I've changed my MH to an Autocruise Startrail from the Bessacarr E560, almost the same van, still Swift group!
> We tow a car and Mrs G likes to check the car is still behind us on route but the camera only comes on when reverse gear is selected. The Blaupunkt Lucca 5.3 is used as the monitor screen.
> Does anyone know a tweak please?
> Cheers G


Hi Grockel,

Its not possible to use the Lucca 5.3 to have the screen on permanently as the Lucca will not allow this because you can't overide the sat nav with a video image

However, if you fit a rearview mirror with in built screen and an adapter this is then possible. I know Sargent can provide these if your interested. You can call Lee at Sargents on 01482 881655.

Regards
Andy


----------



## 108717

Grockel,
I agree with the above. All selecting reverse does in most cases is complete the circuit to the camera so if you can hardwire it without the connection to reverse you're cooking on gas. However before you do that I would check that the camera isn't always on and the signal fed instead on the Lucca whe you select reverse. Had a quick spy at the installation manual and it doesn't give too much info. The reason I checked is that I have a cheapo in-dash DVD player in our old beast and I have some options in the software to disable items such as handrake on/ image on functionality etc. Make sure it's not buried in some submenu before you start rewiring it.


----------



## 108717

Sorry Andy, 
Was typing while you posted. 

J


----------



## nukeadmin

lol its not just me that thought that would be a good idea to have on the Lucca 5.3 then


----------



## Grockel

Thanks everyone for the tips. The suggestion to take over the positive supply seems to be the way. The only problem is finding the wiring as Autocruise have very tidily hidden most of the wiring and without a wiring diagram I'm clueless!
Andy at Swift- is it possible to get a diagram of the reversing camera circuit please?
Also I don't understand why you say "_Its not possible to use the Lucca 5.3 to have the screen on permanently as the Lucca will not allow this because you can't override the sat nav with a video image _", as the Lucca sat nav does take the reversing camera image when reverse is selected. Perhaps I'm not getting what you mean  
Cheers G


----------



## Sargent

Hi Grockel, I hope I am not interfering but if a permanent supply is applied to the reverse signal (which is an orange cable that feeds in the reverse camera control unit (EM1) then this will indeed put the image on the Lucca but then nav cannot be displayed, as this will be overridden. Which unless a switch is put in line will render the nav invisible, unless there is some command in the menu? which will ignore the reverse signal? that I am not aware of.

We will get a diagram to you tomorrow, as to the exact wiring. Please be aware not to put a supply back down the reverse signal line (orange wire) as this will obviously try to illuminate the reverse lights and more importantly cause problems with the lighting monitoring system.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Grockel

Thanks Ian, you're not interfering at all, any help is greatly appreciated. Not having the actual navigation on the Lucca is not a problem as I also have a Tomtom which I prefer anyway, so the Lucca can be dedicated to the camera function.
If you PM me I'll send my email address for any diagrams which may be easier than putting on the forum.
Many thanks, Glyn


----------



## Sargent

Hi Glyn PM sent.

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## Grockel

*DISASTER*

I desperately need to know where the fuse for the reversing camera control box is located. I've just discovered my soldering iron tip is earthed as is the negative supply, hence supply sorted and fuse blown. We live and learn!
Any ideas guys and galls?
Cheers Glyn


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: DISASTER*



Grockel said:


> I desperately need to know where the fuse for the reversing camera control box is located. I've just discovered my soldering iron tip is earthed as is the negative supply, hence supply sorted and fuse blown. We live and learn!
> Any ideas guys and galls?
> Cheers Glyn


Hi Glyn,
The fuse is located on the fiat cab toward the RH side of the steering wheel with the other fiat fuses. Fuse F35 (7.5amps) is the fuse for the camera adapter and reverse lights. Note: This fuse also protects the H20 sensor for the diesel engine - so dont start the engine until replaced!
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Grockel

Andy, so quick, so many thanks. I've checked the fuse box under the offside bunk and discovered F10 7.5A (driving light) is blown. Not yet checked F35 but will.
Tried to phone but all gone home I guess!
Cheers Glyn


----------



## SwiftGroup

Grockel said:


> Andy, so quick, so many thanks. I've checked the fuse box under the offside bunk and discovered F10 7.5A (driving light) is blown. Not yet checked F35 but will.
> Tried to phone but all gone home I guess!
> Cheers Glyn


Glynn
If you PM me a contact number I will get someone to call you straight away,
Andy


----------



## Grockel

Swift to the rescue again, thanks to Ash for the help.
I can now switch the on the camera and still use the sat-nav, best of both worlds.
Anyone interested, PM me for details.
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## adgy

Grockel 

Many thanks for the email and instructions

adgy


----------



## doanddusty

*reversing camera*

Am trying to do the same with my Lucca. Have you still got the wiring diagram for this conversion? ([email protected])



Sargent said:


> Hi Grockel, I hope I am not interfering but if a permanent supply is applied to the reverse signal (which is an orange cable that feeds in the reverse camera control unit (EM1) then this will indeed put the image on the Lucca but then nav cannot be displayed, as this will be overridden. Which unless a switch is put in line will render the nav invisible, unless there is some command in the menu? which will ignore the reverse signal? that I am not aware of.
> 
> We will get a diagram to you tomorrow, as to the exact wiring. Please be aware not to put a supply back down the reverse signal line (orange wire) as this will obviously try to illuminate the reverse lights and more importantly cause problems with the lighting monitoring system.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Ian Sargent


----------



## JonR

*how to get it to stay on!*

Can you please email me how you did it?

Thanks

Jon


----------



## 1943

Keep an eye on the state of charge of your vehicle battery if you do go for a permanent live setup. My Bessacarr had the Lucca 5.3 incorrectly wired to a permanent live from new, it flattened the battery in 3 days!

Bob


----------



## philoaks

*Re: how to get it to stay on!*



JonR said:


> Can you please email me how you did it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jon


I posted a wiring diagram on an earlier thread (page 20 http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-115832.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=em1&start=10 Assuming your van was similar to my Bolero you'll find the EM1 module under the storage box on top of the dashboard on the passenger side. You need to remove the 4 torx screws then the box will lift out and you should see the module below.


----------



## Rocles

Just for further info...swapped my Blaupunkt Lucca unit out today for a new Satnav/Rev Cam screen. This is what the EM1 unit looks like (with top glovebox removed as previously described). I just used the Yellow video phono to feed the new unit.


----------



## JonR

*image on screen is reversed*

how do you get the screen to show the image the correct way round? It is reversed, so when looking at the screen, what is on the left of the vehicle is on the righ on the screen - this is very confusing when reversing!

Thanks

Jon


----------



## drcotts

Hi
If anyone knows where the wires for the camera go on the startrail i wouild be interested. I now have a rear box and so cant see through the built in camera pod so would like to see if i can pick up the wiring to the Lucca and plug in another camera mounted on the box or bike rack

Any help appreciated

Phill


----------



## philoaks

*Re: image on screen is reversed*



JonR said:


> how do you get the screen to show the image the correct way round? It is reversed, so when looking at the screen, what is on the left of the vehicle is on the righ on the screen - this is very confusing when reversing!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jon


If you are using the Lucca Travel Pilot as the reversing camera screen then you can't reverse it (some other screens have a menu function to rotate the picture).

I suspect that you may have a Swift of 2007/2008 vintage when a whole batch of vans were fitted with a true image camera rather than a mirror image. The fix on my 2008 Bolero was for the dealer to replace the camera with the correct one.


----------



## roadwarrior1

*camera wont give me a picture - bolero 2006*

waking the thread up again...

i have just bought a bolero 680fb and i cant get a pic from the camera - thought it was the monitor so just got another type but althouth the screen wakws up when i put it into gear (proving the 12v is working ) i still dont get a picture - making me think the camera isnt working - fuse maybe ?

i have found the fuse box but have no idea what the fuses each do - no list or markings


----------



## DustyR

*Re: Image on screen is reversed*

I have Swift 2008 model and I have my reverse camera wired to my Snooper SatNav and I can alter the true/reverse image just by touching bottom RH side of the touch screen.

I also found reversing very confusing when using the camera.


----------

